# New Stuttgart Train Station



## Joschik (Aug 20, 2010)

There are big and violent protests against it. I personally quite like the plans and here are photos from the plan layout used to present the project (and I think they are in HO):


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Interesting. I like the "skylight" natural light cast down below into the station, but those conical bump things above ground amongst the courtyard area are just plain weird. Not a big fan of the freeform thing in architecture. Personal opinion, only, of course.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Paint them this color and the Aliens will know where to land.:laugh:

What are they protesting about it?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Maybe they've already land, Ed ... maybe they're already HERE ... in NEW JERSEY !!!


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Interesting.. too much white in the model though, I would say with colors it would be more appealing.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Maybe they've already land, Ed ... maybe they're already HERE ... in NEW JERSEY !!!


They been here for years.:smokin:

http://www.americanchronicle.com/articles/view/153215

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,477448,00.html


----------



## Joschik (Aug 20, 2010)

They protesting about the costs (more than one billion $), the upheavel, the partial destruction of the 30's listed former station building and I guess capitalism. It is mostly white since it is an architect model. The current station is a "Sackbahnhof" meaning the trains have to go back out again the way they came, the idea of the new one (and most of the costs) is to continue the line and to connect it to the Europan fast track system.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

tworail said:


> Interesting.. too much white in the model though, I would say with colors it would be more appealing.


As Joschik points out, most architectural models are pretty much all-white, for some reason. Perhaps to convey the proposed emphasis on form, rather than decor.

Cheers,

TJ


----------

